# Random Shots:Vancouver Olympics 2010



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

_This thread is intended for street level photos during the olympics_

The olympic torch bearer passed through our street today so I was able to take these photos..

1.









2.









3.









Some random shots taken today despite the rain.

*the Olympic village*
4.









5.









6.









*Science World*
7.









8.









9.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*BC Place* where the opening and closing ceremonies will be held.

10.









11.









*Canada Hockey Place * (GM Place)

12.









13.









14.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Random shots..

15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

more random shots ...

27.









28.









29.









*Canada Line train *(the airport - downtown Vancouver line)....

30.









31.









32.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos, capricorn...


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

You call that winter Olympics? Where is the snow?


----------



## Snorky33 (Oct 23, 2009)

ABC LV said:


> You call that winter Olympics? Where is the snow?


Agree:yes: i think it's the rain Olympics...it's snowing up at the alpine venues, downtown Vancouver being devoid of snow is nohno: big deal as long as that cold white stuff keeps falling up at Whistler the IOC will be happy:happy: and worry>( free.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Doesn't look very wintry. 

Winter olympics should be in winter sport locations and not big cities without snow.


----------



## jakefrusciante (Feb 1, 2009)

goschio said:


> Doesn't look very wintry.
> 
> Winter olympics should be in winter sport locations and not big cities without snow.


But then again.. Vancouver was chosen back in 2002. It's not like the IOC expected to see this. Vancouver had nice snowy winters back then. No one could've expected the snow to be this scarce 8 years ago.


----------



## jakefrusciante (Feb 1, 2009)

And great photos capricorn! Hope you snap more photos during the olympics


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys for your comments.
T'is true Vancouver hasn't have a snow this winter as I mentioned on my other thread, in fact I uploaded a photo of a spring blossom which I shot Feb. 9. Could we blame Mother Nature for giving too much snow in the East Coast but none in the West?
Anyways, all the venues in Vancouver are indoor except one - the Cypress Mountain (ski resort) which is located close to West Vancouver. I heard that as the the ski resort has not enough snow due to warm conditions that set in in late January, Vanoc organizers trucked in snow from other mountains. They even used helicopter to fly in more snow.
The photo below was taken in Feb. 9. As you can see, there' snow alright but that's not exactly where Cypress mountain is. It is to the left....

33.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

Interestingly beautiful set of photos.
yes, I agree, Vancouver has'nt have a real snow this winter and that's dismal cos of the Olympics. I can see to where I live the slope of Grouse mountain ski resort and it has barely snow. This resort anyway is not one of the venues.
thanks @ capricorn for your effort and may you upload some more.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice set of photos.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! And GO TEAM CANADA!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you *kingsway, aster4000 & chadoh25 *for your comments....

Shots on Thursday night with torch bearer *Michael Buble*...

34.









35.









36.









37. Apologies for the blurry photos as I'd been being pushed and shoved.









38.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

more on *Michael Buble*.....

39.









40.









41.









42.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Friday's early morning shots at Burrard & Davie streets...

43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49. back to the hospital (St Paul's)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, great very nice photos from Vancouver


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Friday's opening ceremony *
some random shots taken from live telecast....

50.









51.









52.
[









53.









54.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

fantastic candid pictures.
liking them...


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely candid shots!!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot Capricorn! :applause:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> 247.
> 
> 250. an old fashion washing machine courtesy of BC Hydro


interesting piece of crude machine.
thank you capricorn for job well done.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

you did awesome thread capricorn and thanks for that.
would appreciate you posting some for the paralympics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos by capricorn... thank you very much :applause:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

paralympics will be held sooner and I thought that you will upload
some interesting photos during the events.


----------

